# Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung


*Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland​*







Tostedt. 
Im April fing Black-Cat-Teamangler Sascha Kral am Rhein einen sehr seltenen Albino-Waller. Beim ersten Frühjahrswetter und damit verbundenen leicht steigenden Wassertemperaturen entschied er sich, eine neue Strecke abseits seiner gewohnten Hausstrecke zu erkunden und zu beangeln. 

Die Location war an einem Freitagnachmittag schnell ausgewählt und ein passender Spot ausgemacht. Zwei tote Forellen wurden mit dem Dead-Float-System perfekt für die Verwendung in der mittelstarken Strömung austariert und zusätzlich mit dem zähflüssigen Black Cat Dip, der mit Hilfe einer Marinierspritze in den Köderfisch eingespritzt wurde, verfeinert. 
Beide Montagen wurden anschließend an der Strömungskante in zwei unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen platziert und das gewohnte Warten begann. 

Kurz vor Mitternacht verneigte sich die Battle Cat Multi Style-Rute ohne Vorankündigung zum Halbkreis und die Multirolle gab widerwillig etwas Schnur frei. Anschlag setzen und direkt ins Schlauboot einsteigen waren Routine und dann ging es bei fahlem Licht auf den Fluss hinaus. 

Die Verfolgungsfahrt zum unbekannten Gegner begann. Endlich über dem Fisch angekommen konnten das Gerät seiner gewohnten Arbeit nachgehen. Ruhig zog der Fisch seine Bahnen unter dem Zeepter BigCatch Schlauchboot. Nach einigen Minuten wurde die Gegenwehr des Wallers schwächer und er durchbrach im Schein der Kopflampe das erste Mal die Wasseroberfläche. Kurze Zeit später lag der Fisch längsseits und konnte direkt beim ersten Versuch gegriffen und ins Schlauchboot gezogen werden. 
Die Überraschung war perfekt. Ein makelloser, komplett weißer Albino war der erste Fisch auf der neuen Strecke und das Dead-Float-System hatte wieder einmal unter Beweis gestellt, dass es eine fängige Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch in Deutschland ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Keine Fangmeldung, wohl eher Werbegelaber über deren Gerät.....|rolleyes
 Keine Angabe von Länge oder Gewicht, aber Hauptsache das totschwimmsystem wurde zigmal genannt!


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Das Höschen wurde feucht, was aber die Schiesser Qualitätsunterwäsche perfekt weg steckte, denn sie war umgeben von feinstem Levis Jeansstoff......

Über die Schreibweise sollte man wohl wie immer drüber hinweg sehen aber der Fisch selbst ist schon richtig genial. Der Traum eines jeden Anglers sowas in freier Wildbahn zu fangen. Vermutlich von einem Aquarianer ausgesetzt, aber selbst dann muss ein Weißer erst mal dieses Ausmaß erreichen, Petra Geil.


----------



## Nuesse (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Petri zum Weißfisch ...

"Battle Cat Multi Style-Rute" der Rutenname geht irgendwie garnicht .:q


----------



## Rannebert (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Grossartiger Fisch.
Allerdings sieht das Bild auch nicht wirklich danach aus, dass es mitten in der Nacht entstanden ist.


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Der Fisch ist wohl außergewöhnlich, aber nicht schön. Heino-Waller gefallen mir nicht und über den Text breitet man besser das Mäntelchen des Schweigens.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Traumfisch. #6  Petri Heil an den Fänger.

Würde ich auch gerne mal fangen!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Grossartiger Fisch.
> Allerdings sieht das Bild auch nicht wirklich danach aus, dass es mitten in der Nacht entstanden ist.



Dafür gibt es ja dann die Black Cat Superschlinge, um den fisch sinnlos wegen einem Foto stundenlang anzubinden...#q


----------



## Vanner (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Super Fisch#6, würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. Petri Heil dazu.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Solche hellen "Traumfische" werden halt seit vielen Jahren zu tausenden vermehrt.

 Bald wohl so ungewöhnlich, wie Goldschlei, Goldorfe, Goldfeder, Goldforelle, Koi, oder goldene Störe.

 Wobei selbst Brachse, Hecht und Aal, selten mal von Natur so aussehen und dann wahre Traumfische sind.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Keine Fangmeldung, wohl eher Werbegelaber über deren Gerät.....|rolleyes


Find ich auch.



Seele schrieb:


> Das Höschen wurde feucht, was aber die Schiesser Qualitätsunterwäsche perfekt weg steckte, denn sie war umgeben von feinstem Levis Jeansstoff......
> .


|muahah:Geil.

Ansonsten,petri zum Albino-Waller


----------



## Deep Down (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*

Mit dem (unbenannten) Hersteller der Kopflampe besteht wohl noch kein Werbedeal!


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mit dem (unbenannten) Hersteller der Kopflampe besteht wohl noch kein Werbedeal!



......und außerdem wurde auch der Name der widerwilligen Multirolle nicht erwähnt.
Aber Heino-Wels jefällt mir.:q


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Black-Cat-Teamangler fängt Albino-Waller in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Anschlag setzen und direkt ins Schlauboot einsteigen...



Dafür sollte lieber mal eine Bezugsquelle genannt werden, dann erübrigt sich der Rest...


----------

